# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Issues with many .xlsx files saved in a shared dropbox

## vin.napoli

Hola to everybody,

I'm working with a Mac. I've the following situation. 

in a *dropbox* directory called _/Users/vin/Dropbox/ELWIDTJFU_ I've 2 directories called:

*Master* with file *ELWIDTJFU.xlsx*
*T1* with file* T1.xlsx*

from the file ELWIDTJFU.xlsx I copy some data from the file T1 with the following URL
_='Macinstoh HD:Users:vin:Dropbox:ELWIDTJFU:T1:[T1.xlsx]Students'!$GK$131_ and everything is fine.

My problem starts if I open the file *ELWIDTJFU.xlsx*, in another computer as it doesn't recognize the path _='Macinstoh HD:Users:vin:Dropbox:ELWIDTJFU:T1:[T1.xlsx]Students'!$GK$131_

I was wondering if it was possible to create a path which could actually work in all the computers, something that turns the path: 
_='Macinstoh HD:Users:vin:Dropbox:ELWIDTJFU:T1:[T1.xlsx]Students'!$GK$131_ in
_='../T1/[T1.xlsx]Students'!$GK$131_ is anyone aware of something like this ?

Thanks in advanced, please don't hesitate to ask if you need further details.

Vin

----------

